# Help Identifying Glacier Bay Fireplace Insert



## Blueroadster (Nov 25, 2015)

I recently purchased a home that has a cast iron Glacier Bay wood burning fireplace insert and it does not have any identification marks.  From the attached PIC, does anyone know the model or have any information on this insert?  A link to a manual or parts would be very helpful.

The previous owner has no documentation on the insert and I recently found out that it is venting directly into the chimney; I would like to fix that by installing a liner.  Inside, a few of the lining bricks are cracked so I would assume they should be replaced.  On the top back wall, there is also a thick iron shelf angled toward the front that has become warped due to the heat from likely too many and/or too hot of a fire.  I'm wondering if the shelf can be flipped over or if it needs to be replaced.


----------



## jrems (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know anything about the stove, but if the bricks are just cracked they are still ok. Unless they are cracked badly enough that they are crumbling or falling apart they won't need to be replaced. The metal part that is warped is the baffle. It can be flipped or you can make a new one out of the same or thicker steel. You might want to post this in the pre-epa Classic category, you should get more info and views there. I'll message a mod to move it.


----------



## Blueroadster (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the response.  Could a mod please move this thread to the pre-epa Classic category?  Thanks!


----------



## Blueroadster (Dec 5, 2015)

I hired a company to sweep out the chimney and they refused to do so because the insert does not have a liner which has apparently been required for 10 years or so.  They said without a liner, they cannot sweep it due to liability reasons because if the creosote layer gets disturbed, it could cause a chimney fire.  They said I should immediately stop using the current insert and have a new modern unit installed to the tune of 5-6K.

Is a brand new insert really required when the existing cast iron one seems to be in good shape?  If code requirements changed over the years to require a liner, can't I just pay to have a new liner installed?  Any help on identifying the model of the insert I have installed would also be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2015)

Blueroadster said:


> Is a brand new insert really required when the existing cast iron one seems to be in good shape? If code requirements changed over the years to require a liner, can't I just pay to have a new liner installed? Any help on identifying the model of the insert I have installed would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Yes you absolutly can just install a liner for this insert.  The question is what size liner do you need many older stoves like this need 8" liners to work.  8" costs allot more and wont work with a new stove.  So you need to make your decision.  Also while the old plate steel stove you have looks in decent shape it is not efficent at all.  A new insert will give you more heat out of each piece of wood.  I have no issue with using an old stove but


----------



## rwhite (Dec 9, 2015)

bholler said:


> Yes you absolutly can just install a liner for this insert.  The question is what size liner do you need many older stoves like this need 8" liners to work.  8" costs allot more and wont work with a new stove.  So you need to make your decision.  Also while the old plate steel stove you have looks in decent shape it is not efficent at all.  A new insert will give you more heat out of each piece of wood.  I have no issue with using an old stove but


+1 There is nothing inherently unsafe about pre-EPA stoves. They may burn more wood and the emmisions may be a bit higher but basically (minus some tubes) they are the same steel box made today. The issue is with installation and if you resolve that(install a liner) your good. I also agree with the sweep. If my lively hood and business was on the line there is no way I'd touch a slammer install unless I could leave the place knowing I completely fixed it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2015)

rwhite said:


> They may burn more wood and the emmisions may be a bit higher


A bit higher meaning a magnitude greater. If the stove has no baffle and no firebrick make that even more emissions.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 9, 2015)

begreen said:


> A bit higher meaning a magnitude greater. If the stove has no baffle and no firebrick make that even more emissions.


Agreed. But still a steel box and not inherently dangerous ( in terms of fire danger). But as I have pointed out on other threads.. the costs to fix a poor install can usually be more than just buying a good used EPA stove and doing it right.


----------

